# Is this bike worth nearly 2 grand?



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2014)

Seems a lot of money for a chro mo frame. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...dp:1o4|bku:1&gclid=CJy2tuih7r8CFUTLtAoddn0Asw


----------



## MrWill (31 Jul 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabsolutely not.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2014)

If it is my shed is worth a hell of a lot more than I thought it was, be nice to see what they discount it down to. I'd say @ £1300 (just for the Campagnolo equipments price from them)
Nice spec wheelset though, they're probably 300 quids worth


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jul 2014)

You have to look at the value of the whole package, don't forget you also have:



> *FREE* Local Store build
> *FREE* 6-week first service


----------



## Easytigers (31 Jul 2014)

No, no, no,no no,no.......................


----------



## pplpilot (31 Jul 2014)

It'll be advertised at £1000 soon boasting half price which imho is what it is worth, typical of most high street chains.


----------



## Di Di (31 Jul 2014)

Yeah but it's from Halfords so you get

FREE spotty clueless teenager attempt build
FREE spotty clueless teenager attempt service. 

So, yeah. Totally worth it!


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2014)

That's gorgeous. Maybe not £2k gorgeous, but it's still good looking


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2014)

Not too me it is not, and I rank pretty highly when it comes to spending my money. I am not into the retro look.


----------



## Leodis (31 Jul 2014)

Its not worth it, maybe a grand or 1200 but deffo not 2k. Would rather have a Woodrups custom built for that


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2014)

If you desperately want a reproduction of a replica pro-team bike from the early '80s then maybe, but it's an awful lot of money for a 525 frame when a modern 853 framed racer like the Genesis Volare 10 is available for less (especially considering the Raleigh replica may well have been made in the same Taiwanese factory)


----------



## fossala (31 Jul 2014)

The hoods haven't been rolled down since putting on the tape.


----------



## Saluki (31 Jul 2014)

fossala said:


> The hoods haven't been rolled down since putting on the tape.


I thought that it looked strange but couldn't quite work out why. I should have used the zoom feature.

I wouldn't pay that for it, it's a nice bike but not nearly £2k nice.


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2014)

Nope, you can get a Ti from Dolan for less...although the Raleigh colour is nicer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

There's a rather nice Enigma steel bike here for less. At £1500, it's cheaper, UK made, Columbus steel. I wouldn't go for red but I'd be tempted...





Road.cc liked it - http://road.cc/content/review/125386-enigma-elite-hss-frameset


----------



## fossala (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a rather nice Enigma steel bike here for less. At £1500, it's cheaper, UK made, Columbus steel. I wouldn't go for red but I'd be tempted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frameset only.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

fossala said:


> Frameset only.


Oops, I missed that! Anyone for a Condor Acciaio then?

Oops again, £2700 for the full build...


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I missed that! Anyone for a Condor Acciaio then?
> 
> Oops again, £2700 for the full build...



£800 for frame, how do you get to £2700? 

Mmmm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> £800 for frame, how do you get to £2700?
> 
> Mmmm


Well, £2800, but Condor did that - http://www.condorcycles.com/Condor-Bikes/12040-Condor-Acciaio-Stainless-Frameset/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## fossala (31 Jul 2014)

If you want 2k worth of steel bike there is only one way to go.


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, £2800, but Condor did that - http://www.condorcycles.com/Condor-Bikes/12040-Condor-Acciaio-Stainless-Frameset/flypage.tpl.html


Ah the stainless steel with custom paint job, fancy wheels etc


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2014)

pplpilot said:


> It'll be advertised at £1000 soon boasting half price which imho is what it is worth, typical of most high street chains.


That's right. All part of Halfords supermarket "price it up knock it down" psychological pricing policy.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2014)

fossala said:


> If you want 2k worth of steel bike there is only one way to go.


How can you pay all that money and only get half the wheels?!


----------



## fossala (31 Jul 2014)

Cycleops said:


> How can you pay all that money and only get half the wheels?!


Didn't, I bought it second hand (50 miles on the clock) for 1.3k.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Jul 2014)

If I were to spend £2k on a steel it would be the Croix de Fer 931


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2014)

fossala said:


> Didn't, I bought it second hand (50 miles on the clock) for 1.3k.


But you still got short changed on the wheels!


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2014)

If you are looking at modern classics then how about this one for £1,995?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cooper/hackett-2014-touring-bike-ec060175
I suspect you are paying a bit for the Hackett branding, but you do get a 531 frame.


----------



## Leaway2 (31 Jul 2014)

fossala said:


> If you want 2k worth of steel bike there is only one way to go.





Cycleops said:


> How can you pay all that money and only get half the wheels?!


It looks like a mobile Forth railway bridge.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 Jul 2014)

I like the look of it, but I wouldn't spend £2k on it.

There's an original one in M. Steel's near me in Newcastls, as ridden by the proprietor Joe Waugh in the Moscow Olympics!


----------



## Amanda P (31 Jul 2014)

Gains marks for the quill stem, toe clips and horizontal top tube.
Loses marks for the absence of lugs,pokey-uppy loops of brake cables or downtube gear levers.

There must be a few originals still knocking about at the back of garages, and I doubt they'll fetch £2K.

(Nothing wrong with small wheels, by the way. They're lighter, stiffer and quicker to accelerate. Dr Moulton worked out in the 60s that with high-pressure tyres and fine-tuned suspension, any bigger than 17" was a waste of weight. MIT recently came to the same conclusion via a different route. Raleigh/Moultons had quite a succesful track season - small wheels also allow team pursuit riders to draft each other more closely - they were successful enough for the UCI to decide that the definition of a "bicycle" includes a minimum wheel size bigger than 17", in their usual, innovation-stifling way. Moulton/Pashley have more recently compromised at 20" because no-one except Schwalbe make a 17" tyre these days - probably largely because of that UCI ban).


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jul 2014)

I've got a 1980's road bike in the shed. Maybe I should ask Hellfrauds to get me two grand for it?


----------



## fossala (31 Jul 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I've got a 1980's road bike in the shed. Maybe I should ask Hellfrauds to get me two grand for it?


You do understand how shops work don't you?

Planet X has bought holdsworth name and are doing far east replicas at the same sort of price.


----------



## Paul.G. (31 Jul 2014)

Bikes are worth every penny if your heart wants it bad enough and if you can afford it. Remember, you can't take it with you. I've got a house and garage full of overpriced goodies and i don't regret buying any of them, if it makes you happy then go for it.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jul 2014)

JoeyB said:


> If I were to spend £2k on a steel it would be the Croix de Fer 931


I like the other steel bike they do, a bit more though


----------



## jayonabike (31 Jul 2014)

I'm currently waiting to take delivery of my Mercian 853 Pro Team Strada Speciale frame. 6-8 months waiting list, I ordered mine back at the end of January. I have spent the last 6 months buying everything I need to build it up. Shouldn't be much longer to wait........


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I like the other steel bike they do, a bit more though


£5000 is an awful lot of money, is 953 steel really that good?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> £5000 is an awful lot of money, is 953 steel really that good?


It's stainless and around twice the strength of titanium according to the figures on Reynolds website.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> £5000 is an awful lot of money, is 953 steel really that good?


If i remember rightly it was designed to take on titanium , the whole bike comes in about 7 .5 kg with di2 so its not far off the ballpark for carbon bling ridden by the peleton


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I'm currently waiting to take delivery of my Mercian 853 Pro Team Strada Speciale frame. 6-8 months waiting list, I ordered mine back at the end of January. I have spent the last 6 months buying everything I need to build it up. Shouldn't be much longer to wait........


Jealous.


----------



## Mike! (1 Aug 2014)

pplpilot said:


> It'll be advertised at £1000 soon boasting half price which imho is what it is worth, typical of most high street chains.



Don't forget the extra 10% off day, 10% off for being a british Cycling Club member and 3% Quidco......


----------



## TheJDog (1 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> If i remember rightly it was designed to take on titanium , the whole bike comes in about 7 .5 kg with di2 so its not far off the ballpark for carbon bling ridden by the peleton



When the 6.8kg limit is changed, that bike is going to start looking quite heavy.


----------



## Tony W (1 Aug 2014)

Woodrup Team 75
fully custom built for £2200
https://www.flickr.com/photos/woodrup_cycles/sets/72157628143703291/


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2014)

TheJDog said:


> When the 6.8kg limit is changed, that bike is going to start looking quite heavy.


Indeed although i think the whole point of the bike was to show that steel can still be competitive , if they decide to ditch them i will take a couple off their hands to save them from the skip


----------



## User16625 (2 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seems a lot of money for a chro mo frame. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/raleigh-ti-raleigh-team-replica-road-bike?cm_mmc=Google PLABikesRoad Bikes105696&_$ja=tsid:60494|cgn:GoogleShopping|kw:105696&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=wwxrlmqtr&istBid=tztr&_$$ja=cgid:16790764204|tsid:35522|cid:214996084|lid:51320962143|nw:g|crid:52119061324|rnd:13863314729286663774|dvc:c|adp:1o4|bku:1&gclid=CJy2tuih7r8CFUTLtAoddn0Asw



Does the price include the cost of hiring the skip?


----------



## fossala (2 Aug 2014)

Tony W said:


> Woodrup Team 75
> fully custom built for £2200
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/woodrup_cycles/sets/72157628143703291/


It's not really a custom bike. You can't pick the braze ons or the paint job.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Aug 2014)

replica with modern bits, rubbish.

probably a nice bike, but you can get far better push irons for that for less dollar…


----------

